
My Rapist Apologized - whack
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/23/opinion/abortion-legislation-rape.html
======
DoreenMichele
The title is vacuous click bait. The subtitle is _I still needed an abortion._

I don't know what would be a good title, but this is super bad for a long list
of reasons. At a minimum, adding the subtitle in addition to the actual title
would at least indicate what the article is actually addressing, which this
title does not do.

Really good quote from the piece:

 _What I did say to my daughter, as she sat perched on our kitchen stool, is
that I am filled with gratitude for the women who came before us — women who
fought for the right to choose, who dared to imagine that we had the right to
control our bodies and who said loudly and proudly that we should not be
forced to bear children against our will. Roe v. Wade is rooted in a basic
understanding that women’s lives matter and that we have rights, needs and
interests that don’t vanish when we become pregnant. Pregnancy and childbirth
can be extremely difficult — emotionally and physically painful — and bringing
a child into the world is an enormous responsibility. Deciding whether or not
to give birth may be the most important decision a woman will ever make,
potentially changing the course of her life forever — or ending it. Black
women, in particular, have high mortality rates during pregnancy. In some
areas of Mississippi, black and Latina women are more likely than women in
some of the poorest countries in the world to experience a pregnancy-related
death. Forcing any woman to see a pregnancy to term may be risking her life as
well as her physical and emotional health._

It's unfortunate that the title is so very bad. It's actually quite a good
piece written by a woman who was in law school when she ended up pregnant due
to being raped and chose to end the pregnancy.

~~~
gus_massa
Send an email to the mods, hn@ycombinator.com . They sometimes agree to change
the title, specially when the alternative is the subtitle. (I've done this a
few times before. It's a manual process, so use this only when the title is
very bad.)

~~~
DoreenMichele
_so use this only when the title is very bad._

My standard: I only email the mods about such when the title is very bad _and
the piece has also gotten some traction_. Otherwise, it's an excessive and
pointless burden on their time.

I made my opinion clear. It stands here for the edification of whomever
happens to see this post on HN. I made the remark when the article was newly
submitted, so the submitter was still able to make edits to the title if they
wished. They didn't do so.

/my line of thinking as to why I chose to handle this the way I did.

~~~
gus_massa
OK. I agree. An exception is when the article is interesting, but it has a bad
title.

Anyway, I have also posted similar complains in the past without emailing the
mods. For example:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18523326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18523326)
(warning: read the comment first :) )

